# [MUSIC] Neilfactory & Cecgwen



## Neilfactory (May 2, 2007)

*NEILFACTORY *[Lionel Bansept] : 

Starting to compose in a World music style, Lionel BANSEPT [ http://www.neilfactory.com ] composed mainly for shorts films, documentary and beta tester demo for professional sound bank company :Eastwest (USA compagny) (D.Rogers; http://www.soundsonline.com ); INTRINSIA (Demo reel 2006, http://www.intrinsia.net/ ) La Vieille Qui Roulait Au Super (Short film) (Guest star Thierry.Lhermitte; http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493323/combined ); SALOMON SA...).[size]
*--- WEB SITES ---*

1-*N E I L F A C T O R Y*
2-*N E I L - C E C G W E N*

*--- OFFICIAL FORUM ---:*
http://www.neilfactory.com/forum/phpBB2


----------



## Neilfactory (May 24, 2007)

*Re: [MUSIC]Neil & Cecgwen[MUSIC]*

*Music available on:Itunes, Virginmega, Fnacmusic, Pepsi, MCM...
-CLIC HERE-*172


----------

